# kg381 Seatpost Replacement 25mm?



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

Can someone help me figure out who sells a quality carbon seatpost in 25mm for my kg-381 Jalabert? The Look post that it came with has been problematic and currently has a stripped bolt anyway. Thanks.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a 5 year old american classic. Black alloy. I set it once and it has stayed in exactly the same position unlike the ergo post clamp which came loose on just about every ride over 2 hours.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

USE do a 25 mm carbon seatpost.


----------



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, I share the pain on the Look Ergo post,which is what I had and it stunk, the seatpost clamp just worked loose all the time.

Use and Thompson are the only 25mm, and I ordered the 25 mm elite.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Didn't know Thompson did one - I have bought a USE Alian carbon for my KG231 will be fitting it this weekend so will let you know how it holds my 220lbs.


----------

